# Rigging Weedeater line



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm doing some serious upgrading on my shark rig this year and have a few questions on using a weedeater line leader.

A-- How are you guys attaching it to the mono topshot?

B-- when not in use (for the ride to and from) how are you managing the line? I'm guessing that there is a swivel between the line and leader that is too large to go through the rod tip. Do you guys detach the leader every time?


Since it will probably be asked, my current set-up is:
6.5 foot 80lb boat rod
Penn 114H 6/0 with:
CNC Machined S/S gear sleeve
CNC Machined S/S main gear and pinion
7+1 Carbontex drag stack (good for 45+lbs of drag)
Bryan Young Ground Flat S/S drag washer set
S/S Yoke
spooled with 600yards of 80lb Braid and getting a topshot of 100-150 mono.

Previously, I was using a 65lb topshot and was connecting straight to my 300lb 8ft steel leader. I never lost one, but i never hooked a good one either.... I had this on an 8ft rod, so I would just reel it up to the eye and put the hook into the reel seat.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My shark leaders are aprox 30' long, so yes, they're detached every time and are coiled and stored in 1gal Ziploc bags, 
I use a five (5) turn San Diego Jam Knot to connect my 100# mono to the 500# barrel swivel.
I keep my line through the rod's eyes and tie back to the reel at a harness lug.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

400lb swivel on one end and another 400lb+ snap swivel on the other. Make it about 20ft. Make your wire leaders about 6ft and put a large loop on the end or another swivel. This way you can break it all down and replace mono/wire as needed. 

Some people (including myself) like long line clips and loops in place of the snap swivels. But both work.

Attach a 400lb BB snap swivel to your main line so you can attach the leader. Re tie at least every trip.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you using weedeater line in your leader or are you 30ft of steel?

Lowprofile. How are you terminating the weedeater line?  Obviously too thick for knots. Are you using crimps? If so, what size.

What do you guys think of the 80lb braid? Sufficient? Or do I need to move up to some 120 or 150? Or should I add another 300 yards of the 80? My spool is only about 1/2 to 2/3 full.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Weedeater line isn't too thick for knots at all. I've knotted it many times, mostly for casted shark rigs.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I use crimps on my weedeater line and I think a 350# swivel. Mine are a little shorter than the other guys. I use about 4-10' of wire and about the same weedeater line. The short ones are for casting, long ones are for kayaking.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Stihl makes good leader material. Comes in all colors. I prefer the 105 diameter(green)


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Are you using weedeater line in your leader or are you 30ft of steel?
> 
> Lowprofile. How are you terminating the weedeater line? Obviously too thick for knots. Are you using crimps? If so, what size.
> 
> What do you guys think of the 80lb braid? Sufficient? Or do I need to move up to some 120 or 150? Or should I add another 300 yards of the 80? My spool is only about 1/2 to 2/3 full.


My yak leaders are made with:
500# barrel swivel--20' of 500# Mono--600# snap swivel--500# barrel swivel--10' of 480# coated 49 strand stainless cable-- 20/0 Mustad Circle 39960D
All connections are double crimped with 2.8mm copper nicopress sleeves.
Landed a 7.5" Scalloped Hammer last Sat night on one of these leaders.
Same with my 11'5" Great Hammer & 8' Scalloped Hammer.

My casting leaders are five feet long: 230# barrel swivel--1' 135# cable--270# snap swivel-- 230# barrel swivel--4' 135 coated cable--16/0 Mustad circle 39960D and are double crimped.

Fill that spool all the way, never know when you'll need every yard available. And yes, go big, 100# or better.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks.

Just out of curiosity, what line are you using and what reel?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

For yaking baits

Penn Mariner Stand-Up (580CHST), 5'6", 50-100#
Penn 114HLW 6/0 wide
450+ yards, 50# mono, Berkley Big Game 80 yards, 80# mono, Berkley Big Game

Penn International V TS (VS5010TS60) 6', 50-100#
Penn 115L 9/0 
600 yards, 130# braid, Jerry Brown Line One HC topped with 130 yards, 80# mono, Momoi Diamond

Penn International V TS (VS5010TS60) 6', 50-100#
Penn 116L 12/0
1000 yards of 100# Sufix Supreme mono

For casting

Reelenn 9500SS H
with 300yrds 65# Sufix 832 braid topped with 50# mono
Rod: BP Offshore Angler - Ocean Master
12', 20-50# line, 6-12oz lure, extra heavy action


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. Thanks. Great info there.

Now I'm trying to decide whether to:
respool with 600 yards of 150lb
add some 100-120lb to top of my 600yds of 80
add another 300yds to my 600yds of 80

If I respool or add, I'm just getting concerned that I wont have room for the 100yds of 100-150lb mono that I want to add.

decision, decisions...


----------

